# Admiral center shot and string stop question?



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

Where are you guys finding the best center shot location on the admiral. I just purchased a crackerized admiral, and am getting a horrible nock left tear. Limb driver rest. It measures 7/8" from the inner most part of the riser. I ruled out the grip, still might be my arrows. Carter recommends a left helical, which the clamp is on its way, but I can't believe it will help that much, and also, it supposidly left his place shooting bullet holes.
Also, can the string stopper be adjusted in or out from the riser. I think it is stopping my string too soon.

Thanks


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm with You, I'm getting a nock left kick/tear with fletched and bare shaft, My stopper is not touching the string at rest (maybe 1/8" away) I've tried everything I can think of, 3 different rests, every spine combination You can think of. I can get a bare shaft to fly decent with the rest well inside of center. It groups well anywhere I set it, But it's driving Me crazy, something is causing the nock left, either cam lean or the roller guard is causing too much torque at full draw? IDK


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

I installed a hostage rest and am getting a perfect bullet hole now. Flat part of the riser (abover berger holes, not the rounded part) to the center of the arrow is 7/8". I reinstalled the LD, and still get a nasty tear. I had to take a break. Carter had it lined up with the center of the bow, but I had to move it 1/4" left. Something isn't adding up. $875 out the door, should have kept the tribute.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I think You will start to see some wear on the top left brush, as it will still be kicking left. The Hostage will show a good paper tear after it corrects the arrow. At least that's what I found. The top left brush wear, and the red streaks on the left side of My white cock vane, was when I noticed the problem. Maybe I'm just being too picky about it, but I've always been able to get good bare shaft flight.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

The center shot on the Admiral is right of center toward the riser. 11/16 on mine


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

anyone else?


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

where are u measuring...the flat part on the riser above the berger holes, or lower in the cut out rounded part of the riser?


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

I might have my problem figured out.....the string stopper is set too far into the string, no gap...actually needs to be moved in 5/16" towards the riser....I cant adjust it, so its going back to bowtech. Should be 1/16" gap.


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

the supressor is adjustable. mine is very tight after i loosened up the allen screws. I twisted my till i got it to move and then pushed it in or out. however i wanted it to move.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope that fixes You, but after much thought, I don't think that's the problem.

I think I have mine figured out also. I have a bare shaft flying perfect @ 20yds but the center shot is very close to the riser. Here's what I think... All bows torque to the right at full draw, Roller guard bows even more so. With the shelf/trough shaped the way it is, most rests are about 1.5 inches behind the pivot point or grip. When the bow is drawn/torqued it causes the rest to move out to the left, more so on this bow because of the distance behind the pivot point. Hope that makes sense, kind of hard to put into text.


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I had problems getting my captian to tune. I could not get the left tear through paper out. I was trying to tune with a 27.5 in 55/75 goldtip with a 100 gr field pt. So i went to a stiffer arrow made tear left worse. So i went to a weaker arrow 35/55 goldtip 27.5 in 100 gr fieldpoint. Shoots bullet holes with this arrow through paper at 6,12 and 20 ft. This bow will drive you crazy trying to tune with a to stiff of a arrow. If you cant get left tear out go to weaker arrow. This bow now shoots very accurate. Crackers has also said these bows like a weaker spined arrow and after my experiance tuning this bow i have to agree with him. My captian is 28 dl 61 Ibs. centershot is 13/16 with a limbdriver rest. I hope this info will help someone.


----------



## HUNTNMT (Dec 10, 2005)

WEATHERBY460 said:


> I might have my problem figured out.....the string stopper is set too far into the string, no gap...actually needs to be moved in 5/16" towards the riser....I cant adjust it, so its going back to bowtech. Should be 1/16" gap.


The stopper is adjustable. Twist it back and forth to break it loose(after loosening the screws of course) and then set it where you need it. Take it easy man, a paper tear isn't the end of the world. Have some patience and you will get it. The ones I have set up work best with the arrow going right through the bergers and about 7/8 out from the riser to the center of the arrow. Make sure your tiller is on as well because that will wip arrows around sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

geekster said:


> I had problems getting my captian to tune. I could not get the left tear through paper out. I was trying to tune with a 27.5 in 55/75 goldtip with a 100 gr field pt. So i went to a stiffer arrow made tear left worse. So i went to a weaker arrow 35/55 goldtip 27.5 in 100 gr fieldpoint. Shoots bullet holes with this arrow through paper at 6,12 and 20 ft. This bow will drive you crazy trying to tune with a to stiff of a arrow. If you cant get left tear out go to weaker arrow. This bow now shoots very accurate. Crackers has also said these bows like a weaker spined arrow and after my experiance tuning this bow i have to agree with him. My captian is 28 dl 61 Ibs. centershot is 13/16 with a limbdriver rest. I hope this info will help someone.


OK...My question is,,,could'nt you have increased your field pt weight too a 125 and got the same results,,,
Puttin a heavier field pt does weaken the spine?right?


----------



## Bow Addiction (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine is at 72 lbs 28 inch draw...center shot is set at 13/16 of the berger hole. it will shoot bullet holes at 6 ft,12 ft and beyond with 28 inch maxima 350's gold tip pro 75/95 and 340 FMJ's with 100 grn tips.now both my alley and tribute did not like a stiff spine , i shot 250 maxima hunters of off them.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

I had the same left tear...My fix pionted out by shop owner...My hand Position,,,,,I listened and shot a perfect bullet hole....correct position below...


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried 125 gr with 55/75 still tore left. 35/55 tuned perfect in my bow. I tried all kinds of arrow setups. This is the only arrow that tuned in my setup. The bow is shooting great with the 35/55 arrow.


----------



## cathead (Jan 24, 2006)

My captain is 5/8 I tried everything ,how is cam your cam lean.


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

I thought it was my grip, but after working on it for the last 72 hrs non stop, its not my grip, its the bow.

I got it paper tuning perfect, just from moving the rest closer to the riser.

It is shooting super groups.....but, what i hate, is my sight is 1/3 covered up by the riser because of where the rest has to be to get bullet holes.

I really hope bowtech addresses this. But I am sure they won't.

I called Bowtech, they said center shot is 3/4" from riser and the bow likes weaker arrows. Also he mentioned a shorter draw length would maybe help me.


----------



## cathead (Jan 24, 2006)

Im shooting razer feathers , no way for blazers but this bow is a tack driver.I have some lean on my top cam at full draw that cant help..good luck


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

Weatherby460 what is your poundage,drawlength,arrowlength and spine of your arrow. Have you tried to tune with a weaker arrow. My captian about drove me crazy trying to tune until i went down to a weaker spine arrow. Then it tuned perfect in about three shots;also caused my centershot to move away from the riser. These bows want a weaker arrow. Just go down one size in spine or you will pull your hair out. I know your pain man i have been there give the bow what it wants a weaker arrow. Good luck


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

I tried a cx terminater 45-60 arrow, same result.

I will try increasing lbs to 70 today with that arrow and see what happens.

currently maxima 250 arrow @66lbs


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have shot 340 spined and 400 spined Beemans and both have paper tuned. the 340's were 28" and the 400's were 27.5". I did drop my DL from 30" to 29" and it tuned better.


----------



## garret64 (Feb 9, 2009)

my admiral is set up way inside, almost to the point where the fletching is coming in contact with the riser, but it is tuned now. I woluld like to have it set up more in the middle. 
- i am shooting at 75#, with a 30 in DL and gold tip 5759 arrows.

I will try the less stiff arrows and moving the string stopper a little, hopefully it will help me.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

I feel your pain. Had the same problems.

If you torque the grip clockwise, you will find that it will shoot bareshafts straight. This is probably why the bowtech rep said to shorten your drawlength as too long of length would lead to a counterclockwise torque. You could try a limbsaver pad on the left side which may help.

BTW bowtech will not recognize this problem nor address it in my experience.


----------



## iagun (Mar 27, 2009)

*Not making me feel very good*

I just got an 09 Admiral (won it at banquet) and I have a tear high and left (10:30 position) on a left handed bow at 67 lbs. Rest is driving me crazy as well. Shooting a 5575 gold tip hunter. Been blaming it on the rest but don't know for sure. Should I be moving the rest further away from the riser to correct?


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I am having the same issue with my Sentinel. I have been trying to tune with a stiff arrow and my broadheads are hitting to the right of the field points. I cannot get them to hit together, so I might try dropping down to a weaker spined arrow. And see if spine is the issue.


----------



## WEATHERBY460 (Dec 24, 2002)

these bows should not be this touchy to spine...i have a dxt and a alphamax and can get both to shoot 3 different spine arrows "almost" perfect thru paper using a target launcher and ld rest


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

I tried adding 1-1/4 to my arrow length and it helps. At 70 lbs I am at 27-1/4" on an Epic 400. I am just right of center trough.

for you paper tuners, torque the grip clockwise and you will see it will straighten it out. Not what you wanted to hear, but a new grip may help. I might try one from torqueless.com


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

do any of you notice at full draw that the cable on the left side (right handed bow) is rubbing top part of the cam (at full draw) on the Admiral?

I'd like to know if this is normal for this model bow and if this could be causing the left nock tear?

Thanks


----------

